# Chev 4x4 problem?!



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys well I tryed out my four wheel drive today and it seems to be something wrong. When I engage it whole moving slow it seems to grind but not really , its like its binding up and whining.
Even when I stoped to put it in and I start driving in 4 high it starts to whine . Im thinking some kind of bearing . Or maybe my CV because I new there was a rip in the CV boot so maybe rusting out ?

any suggestions thanks


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

cant tell ya what the whining is however, when cv joints go bad what you will hear is a clicking when turning sharp, not whining.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is this on your '02 2500HD in your sig? If so, better start with checking the fluid level in the T-case. Well known for running out of oil (pump rub) and destroying bearings...among other things.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mybuddy's did this same thing, it was his front diff. he found a used one for about 700, when we took it out we drained it and not even a 1/2 quart of fluid in it and there were never any leaks, it had 19k on the truck, so maybe a factory f*** up. his was 2004 2500HD


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

B&B;630555 said:


> Is this on your '02 2500HD in your sig? If so, better start with checking the fluid level in the T-case. Well known for running out of oil (pump rub) and destroying bearings...among other things.


how do u go about doing this wit out draining it to see how much u get out .... (no dip stick in the t case )


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

rockwood330;632796 said:


> how do u go about doing this wit out draining it to see how much u get out .... (no dip stick in the t case )


Remove the fill plug and stick your finder in the hole. If you don't find fluid right at the threads it needs fluid ASAP. Doesn't take much of a low fluid level to wipe one of these T-cases out.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

whats the round bout location on the t case for the plug ... and if it is low what fluid (oil) do u recommend ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

On the rear side facing the back of the truck, driver side. #22 in the pic...

As to what to add there were several fluids GM used since the inception of these T-case...but for your '03 it should have Dexron lll ATF in it. Check the color of the fluid, if it's red its ATF. If it's blue then you'll need to head over to the dealer and pick up some AutoTrak ll fluid. Or just drain whatever is in there and use a good aftermarket synthetic ATF for MTL fluid.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

now thats what i call through ... what about oil ? if it is low do u recommend draining it and refilling it wit new oil or just topping it off ?


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

drain it and add what the local dealer says to add. Only go to Napa or advance auto and get the fluid. Buy one more quart than it calls for unless you have a suction pump to get it all in there. The placement of plug will not allow a complete empty pour.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

My 01 2500 HD looks like it is red should I use ATF or switch to something else..?????????


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RichG53;637685 said:


> My 01 2500 HD looks like it is red should I use ATF or switch to something else..?????????


Red in an '01 denotes Dexron lll ATF...

I would. Far better fluids for that T-case out there than ATF now.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I know in a previous post you said that MTF was ok to use, Isn't that a a little to thick..I do want to change mine but I'm getting a little confused on what to ?????use..


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Manual Trans Lubricant is a specific fluid designed for late model vehicles Rich. It's highly refined and not thick in viscosity. I believe your thinking of regular old 80W-90 wt gear oil...two completely different things. 


Any good quality brand of aftermarket synthetic manual trans lube (Amsoil, Red Line, Royal Purple, etc) is far better than regular old ATF and will help prevent many issues these T-cases such as yours are known for. Even synthetic ATF is far better than regular old dino ATF.


----------



## mcginner (Jan 30, 2008)

The transfer case in newer Chev Pick-up truck 99+ requires ATF if the 4wd is a stick shift. If it is a push button it take a special transfer case fluid that is blue.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcginner;639945 said:


> The transfer case in newer Chev Pick-up truck 99+ requires ATF if the 4wd is a stick shift. If it is a push button it take a special transfer case fluid that is blue.


That only pertains to the '99-up 1/2 tons and 3/4 ton non HD Silverados with the NVG 246 Auto Track T-case.


----------



## mcginner (Jan 30, 2008)

I maybe WRONG. I just looked up on NAPA-FIX for the type of fluid for that transfer case and it said to use GM Part number 12378508 for the NVG 236/246.
If you have the NVG 149/261/263 us GM Part number 88861800 or GLS which is gear oil and I have never seen gear oil in a transfer case but I maybe wrong.

Your best bet is to call GM and give them you VIN#


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

B B Where ca I find That newer MTF.. ?????


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcginner;640671 said:


> I maybe WRONG. I just looked up on NAPA-FIX for the type of fluid for that transfer case and it said to use GM Part number 12378508 for the NVG 236/246.
> If you have the NVG 149/261/263 us GM Part number 88861800 or GLS which is gear oil and I have never seen gear oil in a transfer case but I maybe wrong.
> 
> Your best bet is to call GM and give them you VIN#


Your NAPA fluid spec is definitly incorrect. GM hasn't used a T-case that requires gear oil in 18 years. And you denfinitly DON'T use it in a late model chain driven T-case.  The 12378508 is the AutoTrak fluid...and yes its for the NVG's that have an auto 4X4 position. Which would be the 246's in the fullsize trucks.

Rich you can run any of these..You'll see that the second two are just synthetic Dexron compatable ATF..which is also fine...but shoot for the MTL first.

http://www.royalpurple.com/manual-transmission-fluid.html

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/atf.aspx

http://www.redlineoil.com/products_gearlubricants.asp?productID=50&subCategoryID=18&categoryID=8


----------

